# RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA



## Clayhat (28. Juni 2019)

*RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Hey. Ich habe eine Asus Strix AREZ Vega 56...
Bei den Asus Karten gibt's ja diese Lüfteranschlüsse... Neben diesen habe ich aber auch einen 12V RGB Anschluss. Nun meine Frage: Kann man daran Led Streifen fürs Gehäuse anschließen, und wenn ja Welche? Weil ich habe bei Amazon welche Gefunden, welche aber einen 12V GRB Anschluss haben... Sind diese auch kompatibel?


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Ja daran kannst du einen strip anschließen. In der Software kannst du dann den Anschluss einstellen (grb rgb...)
So ist das zumindest bei den Mainboards. Bei deiner Grafikkarte musst du schauen, was da zur Verfügung steht. 

Du musst nur darauf achten das es ein 12V Strip ist.

Zb Sharkoon RGB-LED-Strip Pacelight S1 https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DM1VX9K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_CNOfDbZ7SFPEP


----------



## Clayhat (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Den Pacelight habe ich schon angeschaut, jedoch steht in der Beschreibung: 12 GRB und nicht 12V RGB... Ist der dann trozdem kompatibel?

Sorry habe deine Antwort nicht richtig durchgelesen. Aber in der Software steht nix davon. Dass ich von RGB zu GRB schalten kann...


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Du kannst den Nutzen. Passieren kann da nicht, wenn sind nur die Farben vertauscht.
Mit der Aura Software von Asus, solltest du das aber einstellen können.


----------



## Clayhat (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Nope... Ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## darkknightAndi (1. August 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Hi, hast du inzwischen einen passenden RGB Streifen gefunden? Ich habe die Strix ebenfalls und überlege, den Inter-Tech LED Strip Argus Aura zu kaufen. Laut Datenblatt 12V 4 Pin Anschluss. LG


----------



## Clayhat (17. August 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Hey,
Sorry für die Späte Antwort... Nein ich habe keinen Streifen für die Asus Karte Gekauft. Habe mir ein Sharkoon Gehäuse mit ARGB Lüftern und ARGB Controller (Integriert) gekauft.


----------



## darkknightAndi (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: RGB streifen für ASUS STRIX GRAKA*

Ich habe inzwischen den Inter-Tech AC LED Strip Argus verbaut, klappt super!


----------

